
5GBioShield USB Key - mayakacz
https://5gbioshield.com/ref/drmorseherbs/
======
moistly
> The 5GBioShield USB Key with the nano-layer is a quantum holographic
> catalyzer technology for the balance and harmonisation of the harmful
> effects of imbalanced electric radiation. The nano-layer operating diameter
> is either 8 or 40 meters.

Perhaps it is time for HN to start permabanning people who promote this sort
of garbage.

~~~
badRNG
I don't think the OP is "promoting" this, the BioShield Key has been all over
the news, and I hadn't even thought to look at the products' site till now.

No one here is going to buy this thing, the point is to foster a conversation
about it. I'm not entirely convinced this isn't going to turn out to be ironic
or some viral marketing tactic.

